# some more of my fish



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Hoplo Catfish:































































Bristlenose catfish (anyone know what species?)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tyre-Track eel



























Featherfin Catfish (put his fin down as soon as he went in my pics tank







)


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice fish innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice synodontis catfish..seems like you like cat alot..nice collection


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nice synodontis catfish..seems like you like cat alot..nice collection


 lol I do like catfish, but more than that, they are usually the fish in the shop that catch my eye, I look for fish I havn't had/seen before and there are just so many catfish species still to go - lol I usually feel I'm holding myself back from buying more and more catfish


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

save up the money and get a scarlet pleco i think theyre called, abaosloutly amazing pleco and they have a great personality, a guy at a fish shop was telling me this,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I like that eel you have there dude. very nice.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> save up the money and get a scarlet pleco i think theyre called, abaosloutly amazing pleco and they have a great personality, a guy at a fish shop was telling me this,


 got a pic?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > save up the money and get a scarlet pleco i think theyre called, abaosloutly amazing pleco and they have a great personality, a guy at a fish shop was telling me this,
> ...


 here ya go


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pics innes :nod: oh







nice scarlet pleco







the lfs here in town had one for sale a lil while back, most likly still there come to think of it. they wanted 275.00 bucks for it roughly 11" long sweet looking catfish i must say it was.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

wow I cant pay those kind of prices


----------

